# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Tradhëtia në kohët moderne.

## [Perla]

Kemi folur shume per tradhetine ne çift , por ne kete teme menduam ta trajtonim ate ne nje tjeter aspekt.

Nje pjese njerezish ne jete ka fatin e mire te kete nje familje te rregullt, te ardhura te mjaftueshme per te plotesuar kushtet me te mira te jeteses si dhe nje partner/e ashtu siç gjithmone e ka dashur. Ky njeri mund te quhej me fat.

Mirepo ndonjehere e thene me fjale te thjeshta .... njeriu merzitet nga rehati.Per te bere diçka ndryshe kuadratit te merzitshem te çdo dite, fillojne te kerkojne gjetke aventuren, te perjetojne "çmendurite" si nje alternativ dytesore, por nga ana tjeter te ruajne muret e familjes te pa prekura , pra mund ta quaja nje lidhje te fshehte jashte martesore. Diku ku mund te shfrehin dufin e monotonise dhe me pas te kthehen ne shtepin e vet.

Madje per nje pjese tjeter, tradhetia eshte nje nje "prove personale" per te pare sesa te zotet jane te kene nje jete te dyfisht. 


_Ky eshte realiteti i diteve tona ... ku tradhetia eshte si çelesi i deshirave te fshehta !_

*Tradhetia ne ditet e sotme, mund te quhet nje hobi?   
*

*Ju ftoj ta diskutojme!*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Tradhetia eshte per njerezit mashtrues e qe kane kurajo. Nuk eshte per cdo njeri e nuk ka nje kohe te caktuar. Perhere ka ekzistuar e perhere do ekzistoje, na pelqen apo s'na pelqen neve, jemi apo s'jemi ne gjendje te mire shpirterore e ekonomike.

----------


## E=mc²

Tradhetia eshte nje simptome e pamundesise per te dashuruar thellesisht nje qenie tjeter humane ne te gjithe personalitetin e tij,me te mirat dhe keqijat e tij,por mbi te gjitha ne te ndryshmen e tij,ne unicitetin e paperseritshem te tij. Eshte dhe ne pergjithesi prova e mos njohjes komplet te vetes,se qenies tone. Eshte nje tradheti ndaj besimit te tjetrit,por eshte edhe nje tradheti ndaj vetes. Jane tradhtare te pasigurtit,te papjekurit,ato qe kan ngelur femije,siperfaqesoret,dhe ato qe s'jane te afte te dashurojne...

Asnjeher nuk ka kohe dhe nuk mund quhet kur snob apo hob (gjithcka eshte instiktive).

----------


## Sera_Lela

Pershendetje te gjithve.
Per mendimin tim  sejcili prej nesh  te  mundohet te pakten sa gjysmen e asaj qe mundohet per ate (iksin) nese me lejohet ta quaj keshtu.  Duke e pranuar gjithsesi e ne sejcilen menyre kjoft kjo e bardhe apo e zeze sikur ai apo ajo te mundohet per fatin e jetes une besoj se kurr zdote kishim as ndarje e as percarje.
Ju pershendes.

----------


## King_Arthur

> Tradhetia ne ditet e sotme, mund te quhet nje hobi?


per kete nuk mund ti futesh te gjithe bashke ne nje thes sepse ka qe e bejne per hobi ose si e ke thene dhe ti per te testuar veten sa te zotet jane per nje lidhje te dyfishte .
Por ka dhe qe bien vertete ne dashuri me nje person tjeter pasi gruaja/burri nuk ja plotesojne te gjitha kerkesat ose e lene pas dore . kjo te con ne nje lidhje te fshehte ku gruaja/burri kerkojne nje dashuri te re.

----------


## Izadora

mund te them se per disa njerez,jo te gjithe,  eshte kthyer si hobi.

tradhtia eshte shenje pakenaqsie per jeten qe ben.
dhe ndonjeher shkon deri ne ndarje te ciftit.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> mund te them se per disa njerez,jo te gjithe,  eshte kthyer si hobi.
> 
> tradhtia eshte shenje pakenaqsie per jeten qe ben.
> dhe ndonjeher shkon deri ne ndarje te ciftit.


Tradhtia eshte faktor qe tregon se personi qe tradhton eshte rob i epshit te tij dhe nuk mund ta administron epshin e evet.

----------


## Izadora

> Tradhtia eshte faktor qe tregon se personi qe tradhton eshte rob i epshit te tij dhe nuk mund ta administron epshin e evet.


tradhtia nuk ka te bej me epshin
per disa eshte me teper thyerje kohe, thyerje e jetes se peditshme, dalje nga stresi i perditshem
n.q.s. nuk kthehet ne dashuri




nje njeri normal nuk mund te ndjej per dy njerez njekohesisht dashuri.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> tradhtia nuk ka te bej me epshin
> per disa eshte me teper thyerje kohe, thyerje e jetes se peditshme, dalje nga stresi i perditshem
> n.q.s. nuk kthehet ne dashuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nje njeri normal nuk mund te ndjej per dy njerez njekohesisht dashuri.


Si po thu ska te bej me epsh. Po te mos ishin te varur nga epshi ata persona kurr nuk do te tradhtonin, por ata jan te varuru nga epshi. 
shembull:Shum raste ka kur i pyet pse tradhton,  kur e ke gruan te shpia. Ne kosove eshte nje gallat ku thon nuk hahet cdo dit fasule duhet nderruar ndonjeher se u be bajat. Si mund te ma shpjegon ti kete, ata jan te varur nga epshi dhe vrapojn, humbin koh shum pas femrave vetem per te ia arrit qellimi, kenaqesin seksuale qe kjo lidhet direkt me epshine pakontrolluar te tyre.

----------


## E=mc²

> mund te them se per disa njerez,jo te gjithe,  eshte kthyer si hobi.
> 
> tradhtia eshte shenje pakenaqsie per jeten qe ben.
> dhe ndonjeher shkon deri ne ndarje te ciftit.


Me fal po ketu nuk behet fjale per adoleshente, behet fjale per te gjitha moshat. Nuk e di une ne c'kuptim e ke marr. Se nje adoleshnt tradheton per snob duke i thene shoqeris kam tre te dashura, po ajo eshte nje moshe qe shum gjera i ben pa vete dije sepse nuk je i ndergjegjshem per veprimin qe merr. Se nje mosh madhore nuk mund ta bej kurre se si nje veprim per tu mburur apo per tu dukur.




> tradhtia nuk ka te bej me epshin
> per disa eshte me teper thyerje kohe, thyerje e jetes se peditshme, dalje nga stresi i perditshem
> n.q.s. nuk kthehet ne dashuri


Po me c'fare paska te bej ? Nese ne mes nuk ka nje epsh ateher nuk ka pse tradheton se ate e gjen dhe tek personi qe ka. Nuk eshte aspak thyerje kohe dhe dalje nga rutina. Eshte instiktive dhe vjen natyrshem, dhe brenda eshte epshi qe te shtyn te besh kete veprim.

----------


## E=mc²

> nje njeri normal nuk mund te ndjej per dy njerez njekohesisht dashuri.


Ka dhe nga ato persona qe ndjejne per dy persona nje kohesisht, cfare ti bejme personave me personalitet te dyfisht. Ateher dhe kjo qe the ti bie poshte, nuk ka asnje gje absolute gjithcka eshte relative Izadora, nuk mund te thuash kurr dhe kurr. Se gjithmon ka dicka qe e prish absoluten. Jeta eshte relative, relativiteti eshte absolut (Besoje se e kupton.)

----------


## Izadora

> Po me c'fare paska te bej ? Nese ne mes nuk ka nje epsh ateher nuk ka pse tradheton se ate e gjen dhe tek personi qe ka. Nuk eshte aspak thyerje kohe dhe dalje nga rutina. Eshte instiktive dhe vjen natyrshem, dhe brenda eshte epshi qe te shtyn te besh kete veprim.


Pakenaqesi ne sensin qe kur nje cift nuk diskutojne me me njeri tjetrin,  kur jeta e perditshme behet rutin.  Thjesht atje ku ai tradhton nuk do i duhet te mbaje pergjegjesi, pritet me ndrohtesi pa bere pyetje, pranohet ashtu sic eshte pa te meta dhe vese, prandaj shijohet.
Kjo nuk ka te bej me epshin.





> Ka dhe nga ato persona qe ndjejne per dy persona nje kohesisht, cfare ti bejme personave me personalitet te dyfisht. Ateher dhe kjo qe the ti bie poshte, nuk ka asnje gje absolute gjithcka eshte relative Izadora, nuk mund te thuash kurr dhe kurr. Se gjithmon ka dicka qe e prish absoluten. Jeta eshte relative, relativiteti eshte absolut (Besoje se e kupton.)


flas me njerez me arsye te shendosh. ku mungo ngrotesia mundohesh ta gjesh diku tjeter.
Ka femra ashtu edhe meshkuj qe nuk jane te kenaqur me nje partner. Keto hyn tek epshi
eshte relative jetes nuk i dihet se c'fare ndodh. 

une keshtu e mendoj. qofsha gabuar

----------


## E=mc²

> Pakenaqesi ne sensin qe kur nje cift nuk diskutojne me me njeri tjetrin,  kur jeta e perditshme behet rutin.  Thjesht atje ku ai tradhton nuk do i duhet te mbaje pergjegjesi, pritet me ndrohtesi pa bere pyetje, pranohet ashtu sic eshte pa te meta dhe vese, prandaj shijohet.
> Kjo nuk ka te bej me epshin.


Po marr nje rast banal, tani personi kerkon dicka ndryshe nga ajo qe ka dhe kete se ve ne diskutim. Nese tradheton mendon se ka gjetur me te mire se sa ajo qe ka, dhe per kete jam mese i bindur, sepse nuk do shkoje tek nje femer qe eshte sakate ose e shemtuar (pa ofenduar njeri). Dhe nese nuk ka epsh nuk ka kenaqesi seksuale, pasi epshi eshte si puna atyre pistonave, qe po nuk punoje njeri nuk jane te harmonizuar te tjeret dhe lindin pakenaqesit. Per ate qe thua ti deri diku jam dakort qe shkon me nje femer tjeter apo mashkull tjeter pa pasur pergjegjesi dhe kerkesa. Po epshi eshte i kudo ndodhur ne tradheti,





> flas me njerez me arsye te shendosh. ku mungo ngrotesia mundohesh ta gjesh diku tjeter.
> Ka femra ashtu edhe meshkuj qe nuk jane te kenaqur me nje partner. Keto hyn tek epshi
> eshte relative jetes nuk i dihet se c'fare ndodh. 
> 
> une keshtu e mendoj. qofsha gabuar


Po ne po flasim per pergjithesin, sepse ashtu u rreferuam qe ne fillim jo duke bere diferencime, i zgjuar, mete meta mendore etj. Po flasim per pergjithesin e rasteve qe ka dhe nga ato njerez qe kane nje personalitet te dyfisht dhe nuk do te thot se nuk e kan arsyen e shendosh po ashtu ndjejne ne ato momente dhe nuk jane te qendrueshem ne ndjenjat per nje individ. Prandaj gjithcka pritet, dhe njeriu nuk e kupton se kur gabon, se nese do ta kuptonte nuk do arinte ta bente veprimin pa i menduar mire pasojat.

----------


## Longarus

Tradhtia ndaj kujt , ndaj partnerit apo vetvehtes ? 
Perderisa partneri nuk e din atehere nuk ka per tu quajtur tradhetar .

----------


## BaBa

> perla : Tradhetia ne ditet e sotme, mund te quhet nje hobi?


*Sigurisht qe po .
te trradhetosh quhet liria e njeriut,
te baj car ti doj zemra 
*

----------


## Izadora

> Po ne po flasim per pergjithesin, sepse ashtu u rreferuam qe ne fillim jo duke bere diferencime, i zgjuar, mete meta mendore etj. Po flasim per pergjithesin e rasteve qe ka dhe nga ato njerez qe kane nje personalitet te dyfisht dhe nuk do te thot se nuk e kan arsyen e shendosh po ashtu ndjejne ne ato momente dhe nuk jane te qendrueshem ne ndjenjat per nje individ. Prandaj gjithcka pritet, dhe njeriu nuk e kupton se kur gabon, se nese do ta kuptonte nuk do arinte ta bente veprimin pa i menduar mire pasojat.


jete e dyfisht ne kete rast mos kenaqje seksuale me nje partner. Kjo nuk do te thote se je me te meta mendore. Pune hormonesh

po te jesh i kenaqur me nje lidhje, nuk ke arsye pse te tradhtosh. 
te gjithe jemi koshient per ate qe bejme. Asnje nuk mund te thote ne mosh mbi adoleshencesh, qe u gabova.
me duket pak abstrakte

----------


## Izadora

> *Sigurisht qe po .
> te trradhetosh quhet liria e njeriut,
> te baj car ti doj zemra 
> *



kemi dhe rastin e baba ne kerkim te dashuris.

eshte nje shprehje
liria ime mbaron kur fillon e tjetrit.



ska vajza budallaqe, por vetem vajza te dashuruara.

----------


## E=mc²

> jete e dyfisht ne kete rast mos kenaqje seksuale me nje partner. Kjo nuk do te thote se je me te meta mendore. Pune hormonesh
> 
> po te jesh i kenaqur me nje lidhje, nuk ke arsye pse te tradhtosh. 
> te gjithe jemi koshient per ate qe bejme. Asnje nuk mund te thote ne mosh mbi adoleshencesh, qe u gabova.
> me duket pak abstrakte


Nuk fola per mete meta mendoret, po pergjithesin. Po ta lexoje me vemendje nuk do te jepje kete pergjigje. Lexoje me shtruar perpara se te nxjeresh nje argument tjeter per tjeter nga ajo qe kisha shprehur une.


Po kur je i kenaqur ndonjeher kerkon nje kenaqesi me te tepert, fillon dhe eksploron, do te dish limitet vajze. Njeriu nuk ngopet kurr dhe nuk e ndjen kenaqesin ashtu sic e thua ti. Jane disa faktore qe e mbajne njeriun te lidhur me njeri tjetrin, kur ne momentin qe tradheton i harron ato qe ke thene dhe c'fare i ke premtuar. Prandaj te thash qe njeriu ka shum arsye qe tradheton mund te jene dhe me absurdet po ja qe e ben fakt te kryer dhe arin ne ekstremitet. Prandaje ne moshe madhore 1 ne 1 milion mund te fali tradhetin, pasi gjithcka qe behet eshte me vete dije. Kalofsh mire.

----------


## Dorontina

Tradhetia asht gjeja me e keqe qe njeriu mund ta ben, po edhe me fakte askush se pranon e pse ?
me siguri e run prap vendin ku asht ....ska gjet me mirê ...

----------


## Blue_sky

> Tradhetia eshte nje simptome e pamundesise per te dashuruar thellesisht nje qenie tjeter humane ne te gjithe personalitetin e tij,me te mirat dhe keqijat e tij,por mbi te gjitha ne te ndryshmen e tij,ne unicitetin e paperseritshem te tij. Eshte dhe ne pergjithesi prova e mos njohjes komplet te vetes,se qenies tone. Eshte nje tradheti ndaj besimit te tjetrit,por eshte edhe nje tradheti ndaj vetes. Jane tradhtare te pasigurtit,te papjekurit,ato qe kan ngelur femije,siperfaqesoret,dhe ato qe s'jane te afte te dashurojne...
> 
> Asnjeher nuk ka kohe dhe nuk mund quhet kur snob apo hob (gjithcka eshte instiktive).


Nuk mund t'a pershkruaja me bukur! Komplimentet e mija!

----------

